# Irish Craic Classic 2015.........



## smange (Oct 6, 2014)

After the success (again) of this years ICC in Co. Cavan it's time to start making some plans for next years.

I've been looking at a few options over the last couple of weeks and after chatting to a couple of regulars as well as hotels and golf courses I've come up with the following which I believe offers us great value for money as well as playing three great and highly recommended courses.

Friday 3rd July meet at and play Seapoint G.C

Then after our round make our way into Kells to the Headfort Arms Hotel where we will have 2 nights B&B as well as an evening meal.

Saturday 4th July play Headfort Old Course then dinner in the hotel in the evening

Sunday 5th July play Headfort New Course

All courses come highly recommended and rate as high as any we played last year which I'm sure the guys who were there will tell you were all top quality golf courses.

I can get us this at a maximum cost of â‚¬230 (at today's rate Â£180) which for three rounds of golf as well as two nights B&B and an evening meal in the hotel is going to be hard to beat.

Individual green fee prices (2014) for the three courses are â‚¬40, â‚¬65 & â‚¬70 so â‚¬175 to play these courses as a visitor so add in 2 nights B&B and an evening dinner in a hotel and â‚¬230 is indeed a very good price.

The three courses

http://www.seapointgolflinks.com

http://www.headfortgolfclub.ie


Hotel

http://www.headfortarms.ie


I have provisionally booked 5 twin rooms in the hotel to cover the usual suspects but can easily up the number of rooms if we have more interested. They will hold these for me for a couple of weeks, they are very busy and this is the only weekend in July they have availability. 

This is purely an option and if anyone else can come up with something which appeals to the masses more then get it posted on here but I think we will find this deal hard to beat.

If we decide to go ahead with this I will need â‚¬50 per head before the end of this year as they need deposits paid in January.

As usual the more the merrier and thanks to Gibbo and Phil for putting in the effort to get over to this years and I'm sure they will agree it is indeed a good weekends golf and craic so would be great to see more faces from the mainland over and hopefully all the guys over here will again be up for it.

so guys, let's hear what you think and if you are happy with this deal or have something else you would prefer.


----------



## brendy (Oct 6, 2014)

Excellent Steve, some genius must have recommended a links and parkland mix matey. 
180 quid for 3 days golf, grub and lodgings is unbeatable. Leaves more room for the black stuff which is what the ICC is all about, decent golf courses, craic and a good social weekend.
Barring the wife chucking a mental, put me down for a spot


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 6, 2014)

Count me in and mine is a pint of Smithwicks please 

Great work Steve, Seapoint looks outstanding


----------



## smange (Oct 6, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Count me in and mine is a pint of Smithwicks please 

Great work Steve, Seapoint looks outstanding 

Click to expand...

Good man Phil :thup:

Knew you wouldn't be able to resist another few days of Smithwicks :cheers:


----------



## palindromicbob (Oct 6, 2014)

They loved their water when designing the new course!  Thank god it is last or I wouldn't have a ball left to play it!


----------



## brendy (Oct 6, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			They loved their water when designing the new course!  Thank god it is last or I wouldn't have a ball left to play it!
		
Click to expand...

Ever the optomistic Bob, great quality you have. &#128518;

Good to see Phil, we havent totally turned you off irish golf! Hehe


----------



## smange (Oct 6, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			They loved their water when designing the new course!  Thank god it is last or I wouldn't have a ball left to play it!
		
Click to expand...

I take it that means I can put you down as a yes then?

That should guarantee a few more then "roll up, roll up.....see the man in the silly clothes" :whoo:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 6, 2014)

smange said:



			I take it that means I can put you down as a yes then?

That should guarantee a few more then "roll up, roll up.....see the man in the silly clothes" :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

We could sell tickets


----------



## malek988 (Oct 6, 2014)

stick me down as a HELL YEA!


----------



## G1BB0 (Oct 6, 2014)

I may partake in this little trip, will see how leave is after chrimbo, as per this year tho I am only going for the company/ale and not for my golfing prowess


----------



## malek988 (Oct 6, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			I may partake in this little trip, will see how leave is after chrimbo, as per this year tho I am only going for the company/ale and not for my golfing prowess 

Click to expand...

your the defending boob... i mean booby prize champ, you have to go


----------



## palindromicbob (Oct 6, 2014)

Must start planning my outfits now so I can ask for a few Christmas "presents" 

Royal and Awesome here I come!


----------



## brendy (Oct 6, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			Must start planning my outfits now so I can ask for a few Christmas "presents" 

Royal and Awesome here I come!
		
Click to expand...

Borrrrriiinnngg.
Dont be touching red neither,  so 2014.


----------



## LanDog (Oct 6, 2014)

Put me down for the his boys


EDIT: Learn to read the post properly Cian


----------



## brendy (Oct 7, 2014)

You know it makes sense Rodney!


LanDog said:



			Put me down for the his boys


EDIT: Learn to read the post properly Cian
		
Click to expand...


----------



## LanDog (Oct 7, 2014)

brendy said:



			You know it makes sense Rodney!
		
Click to expand...



Hahaha, I was asking about dates for it but then realised. Never mind, it's hard to type through this straight jacket they've got on me


----------



## smange (Oct 7, 2014)

LanDog said:



			Put me down for the his boys


EDIT: Learn to read the post properly Cian
		
Click to expand...

Is that you coming round from your hangover from the Friday night in cavan now is it Cian :smirk:

Welcome back to the land of the living and you better get a bit more practice in those student bars before next years ICC, wouldn't want you missing most of the weekend again would we  :rofl:


----------



## brendy (Oct 7, 2014)

Note: downing pints in 1, while a spectacle, bad idea.


----------



## bladeplayer (Oct 7, 2014)

Good work Steve , it will depend on family holidays but should be good mate , gona be popular with this and meeting the Liverpool lads for a game or 2 in June aswell ha.. let me know when ya want the deposit and will do same as this year mate ..

Great work again mate:thup:


----------



## bladeplayer (Oct 7, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			Must start planning my outfits now so I can ask for a few Christmas "presents" 

Royal and Awesome here I come!
		
Click to expand...

Not the word that sprins ro mind when considering your outfits Bob


----------



## LanDog (Oct 7, 2014)

brendy said:



			Note: downing pints in 1, while a spectacle, bad idea. 

Click to expand...


It's because it was Malek's Carlsberg. Filthy Carlsberg. The endless amount of Guinness might've been a factor too though


----------



## smange (Oct 8, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			Good work Steve , it will depend on family holidays but should be good mate , gona be popular with this and meeting the Liverpool lads for a game or 2 in June aswell ha.. let me know when ya want the deposit and will do same as this year mate ..

Great work again mate:thup:
		
Click to expand...

â‚¬50 deposit before end of year mate so no big panic as hotel wants it first week in January but welcome to send it as soon as you like and same as last year is no problem.

I'm guessing from the replies so far that everyone is quite happy to go with this deal then?


----------



## LanDog (Oct 8, 2014)

smange said:



			â‚¬50 deposit before end of year mate so no big panic as hotel wants it first week in January but welcome to send it as soon as you like and same as last year is no problem.

I'm guessing from the replies so far that everyone is quite happy to go with this deal then?
		
Click to expand...

After this year's success, I'd trust your judgement Steve. Is Sea Point Jon's course?


----------



## bladeplayer (Oct 8, 2014)

smange said:



			â‚¬50 deposit before end of year mate so no big panic as hotel wants it first week in January but welcome to send it as soon as you like and same as last year is no problem.

I'm guessing from the replies so far that everyone is quite happy to go with this deal then?
		
Click to expand...

very much so mate, not sure bout playing the Friday that will depend on how many days leave in work ive used up by then etc ..


----------



## malek988 (Oct 8, 2014)

LanDog said:



			It's because it was Malek's Carlsberg. Filthy Carlsberg. The endless amount of Guinness might've been a factor too though
		
Click to expand...

Filthy?? you didn't hesitate when it was offered, or when you were pouring it down your neck lol


----------



## palindromicbob (Oct 9, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			Not the word that sprins ro mind when considering your outfits Bob
		
Click to expand...

I had given everyone advance notice of my dress choices last year. That in my eyes is planning


----------



## LanDog (Oct 9, 2014)

malek988 said:



			Filthy?? you didn't hesitate when it was offered, or when you were pouring it down your neck lol
		
Click to expand...



Regretted it completely the next day though. Was really looking forward to playing Farnham, the buggy was lovely though!


----------



## brendy (Oct 16, 2014)

Actual ICC thread has now been created for deposit info and arrangements.


----------

